# Sheep Farm and Camp, Scottish Borders



## Boatbird (Aug 23, 2013)

An unexpected find while aiming for something more military- an ex-PoW/ Training camp here in the Scottish Borders. Not much to see military wise but finally, I have found a building worthy of an return trip thats easily accesible. 
Sold by a local wealthy family not long after the turn of the 1900s, the site was used as a training camp for both World Wars- primarily in summer, using the nearby Waverley Line as a transport link. The nearby farmhouse is not so easy to find information on. Parts of the buildings were abandoned in the 1950s going on finds although I found a penny from 1989 and other items that suggest later abandonment.



 Railway Bridge by boatbird, on Flickr
Driving under part of the abandoned Waverley Line is always a good start. Must get up there next time!




Concrete by boatbird, on Flickr
There were four of these buildings on site, in various locations. One was labelled 'Ladies' on the door. This just happened to be nearest to where I parked originally.




Sheep Farm House by boatbird, on Flickr
Its really not every day you see a whole farm house ready for exploring... sadly I had toddler with me so could only do externals but I will be back!




Kitchen by boatbird, on Flickr
Particularly when you see things like this, beckoning you inwards.... remains of a 1960s hoover? yes please!




Dulux Rust by boatbird, on Flickr
I think the paint may be a bit past its best




Dusty Frame by boatbird, on Flickr
Pretty much like the windows




!950s Cooker by boatbird, on Flickr
1950s New World 75 gas cooker




12yr Old Crabbies Whisky... 1950s by boatbird, on Flickr
Crabbies Special Reserve 12 year old Whisky


Moving over the valley to the other side of the stream, here is an overview shot with tempting hut. Its impossible to convey how big this site is when all that remains is foundations and glimpses



Overview by boatbird, on Flickr
From where I was standing to take this photo, the site stretches further than I could see (ie round a hill) to my right, over the hill behind me and right over to the left. Its HUGE. If you're into details and wee bits its quite interesting and the history of the site is well worth looking into.




Steps by boatbird, on Flickr




Tiles by boatbird, on Flickr





From hut to tree by boatbird, on Flickr
And a final shot as the storm was approaching. Finally, I think I'm getting better at this


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2013)

Interesting report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 25, 2013)

I've just checked the history..... its a 10,000 acre site


----------



## jammy (Sep 15, 2013)

nice find,lived in the borders a few years ago, I liked finding all the old tower houses/towers/etc etc


----------

